# Retired American Military Working Dog Adoption



## Crookedcreekranch

I am forwarding for a rescue friend

Forwarded message ----------
From: John H McAulay jr
Date: Jan 3, 2009 12:19 AM
Subject: Adopting Retired Military Dogs


In the long history of American Military Dogs, whether Combat K9's such as Scout Dogs or Military Police Dogs and such, the Military has pretty much had one policy:

If they do not die in action they will be killed upon retirement or when disabled.

This policy has always sucked.

The following article is copied from the January 2009 VFW magazine. (Any typo's are mine)

In 2000, Congress passed a law allowing dogs declared "excess" by the Defense Department to be adopted by law-enforcement agencies, prior military handlers and the general public (notam: The public was seldom granted this privilege. jmca) . But lots of people, vets and non-vets alike, are still unaware they can adopt retired military working dogs (MWDs).

Debbie Kandoll, the wife of an Air Force Reserve officer, adopted Benny, a 10-year -old German shepherd with
degenerative bone disease, from Langley Air Force Base, Va., on Jan. 4, 2008.

Kandoll says her long-range plan is twofold. She wants to make the public aware of the possibility of adopting MWDs. 
She also hopes to facilitate the process. With this aim in mind, she created a Web site,

http://www.militaryworkingdogadoptions.com

It includes phone number for 125 MWD facilities.

To adopt an MWD, prospective owners fill out a basic application answering questions about their experience with dogs,
other pets in the household, yard size, fencing and children in the household.

Once a match for a prospective adoption is made, an agreement is signed for the transfer of ownership, releasing the
Defense Department from liability.

The dogs are free, but the new owners must pay all costs, including transportation.

"MWD adoption is veterans helping veterans," Kandoll says. "Veterans know all about pushing through adversity, whether
it's physical, mental or emotional. These dogs are the same way."

These days, Benny is thriving and his mobility is improved. Kandoll says she is grateful for the chance to care for him. "He's
an incredible dog, and has so much to give," she says. "That's why I started the Web site.

The above article is an inset in "Soldiers' Keepers: Dogs of War" by Jaime Netzer in the January 2009 VFW Magazine. I highly recommend this longer article to you also.

john aka 3/4 Cav
DAV, VFW, MOPH
Rescue Dog Volunteer


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I have a special place in my heart for dogs who have served. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Timber1

Thanks for the post. I thought the military had lightened up a bit regarding the placing of these dogs.

Imay give it a shot.


----------

